# Frightened Horse - best way to overcome fear?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Just do what you're doing, take your dog around your mare everyday. Don't make a big deal of it or bring any special attention to it. Horses are comfortable with what they know and hate change/new things. After 3 or 4 days, they're usually much better.


----------



## Pastures Green (Nov 30, 2013)

*Frightened. Horse*

Thanks PaintHorseMares, much appreciated, will carry on. Cheers


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

If you have a friend who could hold the dog on a leash, you could, if you feel safe, walk her past him with you between her and the dog. That way if she spooks, it should be away from him AND away from you. Don't put her between you and the dog or she might spook away from him and right on top of you.
Give her lots, LOTS of room--in other words you & she to be quite a distance from the dog the first time you walk past him. You be matter of fact, ho-hum--what dog? no big deal, keeping your focus forward to the point you are walking to. 
If she handles that calmly, then rinse and repeat , but a bit closer. If she seems nervous or upset, then increase the distance untill she can relax as you walk past. After however many passes it takes (she is the one who decides), you and she will finally get close enough for her to be calm and even curious close to the dog. When she shows calm curiosity, she has probably conquered her fear of the horse-eating dog.

Just wanted to throw out another option,,if you have the time and a helper.
Be safe!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Do not feed her. Put hay by fence, and let her out to eat it and then walk dog by several times.

Belly will overcome OMG every time.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If you could have someone watch the dog for a few minutes I'd take the collar off, let your mare smell it, rub it on her, and then when she figured out it was no big deal have her watch while you put it back on the dog.


----------



## Pastures Green (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone, will try taking the collar off the dog - didn't even cross my mind to do that. My help is hubbie who is a bit nervous of my big beautiful girl so not a good mix. She was a wee bit better this afternoon when we passed the paddock, but freaked out again when we stopped, in fact she galloped around and then went and hid behind some long grass and was peeping over the top ! Back to strolling for now. It all kicked off last night when I was feeding her her favourite food which she refused to come back for so I may try restricting her food once I have had her sniff the collar. Thanks again, really don't want to get it wrong


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would get her used to the collar on the dog too. Moving collars are scarier, looks like a weird alien dog.

You can imagine the first time my horses saw this:








adults in full fleece bouncing through the snow (and yes they are as tiny as they look, horse is maybe 14.2.. they really do bounce!)

As you can see with the sheep right there they have gotten very used to them, and we even put them out together sometimes (nasty horse tries to eat them if they get too close but everyone else gets along great)

My dog had a cone for several months. He is used to tagging along and being underfoot (literally, he stands under them). While non of the horses were afraid of the cone with the two that were up there same nasty horse really went after him and very sweet clueless horse was VERY curious. I removed him so he wouldn't get hurt, even by the curious one accidently. There is hope


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I would take the dog into the pasture with me and offer the horse a little grain or carrots. When a horse lowers it's head to eat it relaxes. It also senses if you're not concerned about the dog then it's ok. Just carry on as usual.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry to be off topic, but... Yogiwick, are those sheep things full grown?  So cute...

Best of luck with the frightened horse, OP! Sounds like you're getting some pretty solid advice.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but... Yogiwick, are those sheep things full grown?  So cute...
> 
> Best of luck with the frightened horse, OP! Sounds like you're getting some pretty solid advice.


 lol the horse is checking out the new lambs (a month or two old here). The one on the left that you can half see is a larger adult. They are Shetlands, one of the smallest breeds, and they are pretty cute if I say so myself  and friendly-http://imgur.com/a/7EA7v (the one in my sister's lap is sleeping in that position... he has his head stretched down on the other side lol)

[/hijack]..


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think the horse was actually frightened by the dog collar but was using it as a good excuse to have a high tail around the field had she been truly frightened then she would have gone to the furthest point away from the dog and stood and watched.
She _will_ become frightened of the dog, collar or not, if you think she will be - they have an uncanny way of reacting to your thoughts!

Just take the dog out with you and ignore her behaviour. 

As an aside, better than the Elizabethan collars is to get a child's swimming arm band and use that inflated, around the dog's neck. Works just the same without restricting its vision.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Excellent post Foxhunter.


----------



## PleasureLoverxx (Dec 15, 2013)

make her face her fears!


----------



## Pastures Green (Nov 30, 2013)

What a great idea re the arm band, might be time now, she has just learnt to use the collar as a weapon lol. My horse is getting a lot better now with exposure - but, you know what she is a bit of a drama queen, initially she did go to the far end of the paddock but kept on coming back up for 'looks' of course she got attention !


----------



## Pastures Green (Nov 30, 2013)

Our dogs haven't been around horses at all so they are only allowed on the otherside of the fence. Have known my horse for 6 months or so (learnt to ride on her ) but only had her on the property for about 5 weeks so am a bit unsure on how fast to take things. Just want the dogs and horse to be safe. Luckily she is used to sheep and cattle, oh and your wee sheep look gorgeous


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would get a helper and have someone hold the horse and someone hold the dog and introduce them (without the collar for now!) No reason not to introduce them, just make sure to keep them separate unless you are right there until you are sure they are ok together.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Some good replies here! I'll just add this. A horse has the capacity to get used to about anything that scares him so long as that scary thing doesn't cause him pain and that his fear isn't amplified by your own. All horses spook at times, but look at it as an opportunity to build upon your relationship! He will follow your lead if you're not scared when HE gets scared. Of perhaps greater importance than your reaction to the thing that scares him is your response to his fear. Anything you make a big deal of, he also will but if you can remain cool when he jumps and snorts then pretty soon he'll believe you and settle down too. I don't think of trying to make him get used to it, nor do I try to make him ignore it. Both of those things hold the possibility of adding more fuel to the fire, though both are popular approaches. Instead, I simply acknowledge the fear, take appropriate action to control the situation if necessary, and then let it go so that my horse can too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Pastures Green said:


> Hi all you great and knowledgable people out there
> I have a wee problem with an unexpected reaction. My girl is 6 years old and is pretty steady, can be obstinate etc but doesn't tend to scare easily. However one of our dogs has had to have an Elizabethan collar put on to stop her from pulling out a drain in her chest. My horse totally freaked when she saw her. Tail raised, snorting, galloping around, coming back to fence and starting all over again. Her nostrils are as big as saucers and she is way out of her comfort zone. This morning I took our dog past her paddock as I feel she needs to get used to this (what would happen if I was riding her on the road and a dog popped up with one of these on) but being new to the horse world not sure how fast I should move with this. This morning she was just the same. What is the best way to train and familiarise your horse with something that obviously scares the half to death ? My thoughts were to simply keep taking the dog by the paddock until she realises there is no threat, but what if she doesn't? Any and all advice would be appreciated


I guess I'll be the odd man out :lol: with a slightly different approach.

Since you say your horse is stable and not prone to spooking readily I would suggest having the dog (in collar) freely walking around outside a paddock. You be with the horse (halter and lead). Feeding times are good since the horse will be focused on getting fed instead of just the dog (and as suggested, actually feeding can be useful with this too). Talk with the horse to calm it (it's not what you say, unless you've taught it words for being calm - they can be taught words-, as much as it's your tone). When it settles down in the presence of the dog give it praise (you can even wait until it shows even a slight calming response before feeding...they'll equate that to a reward). You're also there with the horse being calm and not focused on the dog (which translates to the dog not being a problem and not mattering). Be the "lead". If the leader doesn't worry about it then the herd tends not to either.
Doesn't always work easily with all horses though. Sometimes the horse sees themselves as the lead or at least on par with you. Then they are less concerned with how you react and more focused on what they feel the risk is. In those cases you're being calm does not always translate as not being a threat to them.

At any rate. Whether you're with the horse or the dog, as has already been pointed out, exposure and time should help the situation.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Horses get brave very quickly if they follow the fearful thing.

Have your husband lead the dog and you lead the horse behind him and the dog. Do this at a distance that is comfortable to the horse. This works very well with cattle, 4 wheelers, motorcycles, etc. Do not let the dog face the horse or take even one step toward the horse. Just keep following the dog and then put them both away. Do this 2 or 3 times, following closer each time. You should see a great deal of difference in the horse's attitude if you do not force the horse and let it decide it is OK.


----------



## AbyArdan (Dec 9, 2013)

One of the most important training practices I us is to teach them to fear inplace, everything I can possibly come up with that will scare them no matter the age of the horse it works if applied properly. Remember you cant just throw something at a horses feet but you can put anything next to them.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I was out riding w/a friend & a dog w/the cone on came out barking-our horses were OK w/barking dogs but the conehead-OMG! Both our horses were across the street so fast! It was a G. Shepherd & they remembered that spot for a long time.


----------



## Pastures Green (Nov 30, 2013)

Cacowgirl said:


> I was out riding w/a friend & a dog w/the cone on came out barking-our horses were OK w/barking dogs but the conehead-OMG! Both our horses were across the street so fast! It was a G. Shepherd & they remembered that spot for a long time.


Ha, funny you should should say that, guess what our dog is? Yep a German shepherd and yes, can imagine they remembered that place for a long time, after all being chased by a barking flower head (that's what I think it looks like) isn't something to forget easily lol


----------



## Pastures Green (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice, she has gotten a lot better got to stand at the fence (with a watchful eye on the dog) The cone is off now, but will use it around her so so gets used to seeing it - poor dog may have to have it put on again to help with this! Though after my first fall which happened to be from a canter onto my head and then my back I am a bit sore and unsteady on my feet so will be trying to keep everything very low key so this will wait for a while - didn't enjoy the 24 hr stint in ED, nearly missed Christmas. I have been told to get straight back on, well, number one, couldn't get my leg up to do that and number two a bit nervous, need to wait until concussion clears properly. Thanks again for all your advice and wishing you had a great Christmas


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

There are times when getting back on just isn't a good idea lol.

Sorry to hear about your fall, glad you are ok. Hope you feel better soon! and glad you didn't miss Christmas, just take it easy for awhile.


----------



## Pastures Green (Nov 30, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> There are times when getting back on just isn't a good idea lol.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your fall, glad you are ok. Hope you feel better soon! and glad you didn't miss Christmas, just take it easy for awhile.



Lol, totally agree and thanks!

Went into the paddock with her today to walk around and she followed, pushed me once and then stood in front of me. Madame was trying it on - lots of work ahead of me, 2 steps forward and in this case 3 back lol. Just hope she really enjoys lunging !!!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Aw. Just take care of yourself first. Sometimes these "setbacks" can be good things in disguise!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Also if you're feeling nervy abut her getting nervy a good simple trick is to talk. 
'yes I can see the dog with the cone on its head. No it is not going to eat you. That's it one foot in front of the other.' it helps regulate your breathing so stops you transmitting nerves as much.


----------

